# Tactical Differences Between Male And Female Officers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*How we differ, why and what you can do about it!*

*SGT. SUSAN GRANT
Women in Policing Contributor*
_Officer.com_

Some of you may have read the book _Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus_, by John Gray or the new book now out _Why Men Don't Listen and Women Can't Read Maps_, by Barbara and Allan Pease. Interestingly the Peases traveled the world for three years collecting findings of new research on the brain, evolutionary biology and social changes to provide a scientific explanation of why men and women are the way they are. The book says "Men and Women are different. Not better or worse--different. Just about the only thing they have in common is that they belong to the same species." "Men can never find a pair of socks, but their CDs are in alphabetical order. Women can always find the missing set of car keys but rarely the most direct route to their destination." But how does this relate to the tactical differences between male and female officers? How do we take this info and get down to the real stuff? From what I have read, as well as from a Calibre Press session I went to at the International Association of Women Police Conference in Denver, there appear to be significant police-related differences between men and women. And it is likely in our best interest as police officers to capitalize on the differences and use them to our advantage. While on the other side, if the differences cause challenges, change our method of training to accommodate the differences. Here are some examples:

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/online/article.jsp?siteSection=17&id=38677


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Women are less easy to anger.


:L:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I am staying WAY clear of this thread......... hahahahaa


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> I am staying WAY clear of this thread......... hahahahaa


*pussy *


----------



## fidelis98 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are alot of good qualities that both sexes bring to any police department. The site listed by kwflatbed shows some of these points, but I would like to see some of the other subscribers and experts debate over the physical differences that impare or help women and men in situations that use force. Most if not all police officers will tell you that they have been in numerous altercations where force is necessary. Personally I dont care who you are if you have a badge ill take the help when needed. But I still would like to know the general concensus between the sexes and officers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This IS an interesting topic. As far as physical goes, most good cops can avoid getting to that stage sometimes. (Brains/verbal judo) When you can't it's mostly about experience/technique (with some exceptions) We all know some women cops who are physically more imposing and in better shape than a few of their male counterparts. Being a good cop is mostly from having a good attitude about the job. Train constantly, fight complacency,and be positive regardless of gender. That's the key to success.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> This IS an interesting topic. As far as physical goes, most good cops can avoid getting to that stage sometimes. (Brains/verbal judo) When you can't it's mostly about experience/technique (with some exceptions) We all know some women cops who are physically more imposing and in better shape than a few of their male counterparts. Being a good cop is mostly from having a good attitude about the job. Train constantly, fight complacency,and be positive regardless of gender. That's the key to success.


Well said, thank you!


----------

